# Please don't rate evilnull's posts dumb or autistic, thank you



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

@EvilNuIl is very sensitive about being given little trashcans on his posts or being told his gimmick is gay


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow, that is evil


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Lonely Grave (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh look another autistic sperg! _yawn_


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 7, 2020)

Rate Bastard Samurai instead as the spastic actually gives a shit about ratings enough to make a thread.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 7, 2020)

He is EVIL; you didn't see this coming?


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Where the hell are these people coming from.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Where the hell are these people coming from.


The mad at the internet discord server


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> The mad at the internet discord server


Somebody left the playpen unlatched, I see.


----------



## Spl00gies (Sep 7, 2020)

Better not negrate him. OR ELSE!


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

_The fact my account has attracted so many butthurt faggots makes the whole situation so freaking funny_

This is the dumbest thing I've read today and I've been reviewing some of my own posts.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

@EvilNuIl come out and play, faggot


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

Pretty sure all of these faggy Null clones started popping up after @Diabeetus changed their avatar.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 7, 2020)

Why the fuck do people get so bent out of shape about stickers?  What kind of ass-tard cares about that shit?


----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> _The fact my account has attracted so many butthurt faggots makes the whole situation so freaking funny_


Wasn't funny when you indirectly nearly broke the site.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Why the fuck do people get so bent out of shape about stickers?  What kind of ass-tard cares about that shit?


This place was born as the "cwcki forums", it was only about Chris Chan and 99% of the userbase (myself included, check my joining date) were autistic faggots who circlejercked about how we were "so much better" than Chris even tho it was clear we were just as if no more retarded.

Absolutely nothing has changed, OP himself is secretly crying like a bitch because the other autist gave him worthless internet stickers.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Why the fuck do people get so bent out of shape about stickers?  tards


I feel like you answered your own question


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> This place was born as the "cwcki forums", it was only about Chris Chan and 99% of the userbase (myself included, check my joining date) were autistic faggots who circlejercked about how we were "so much better" than Chris even tho it was clear we were just as if no more retarded.
> 
> Absolutely nothing has changed, OP himself is crying like a bitch because the other autist gave him worthless internet stickers.


lol calm down


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Wasn't funny when you indirectly nearly broke the site.


I dindu nuffin.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> lol calm down


I love you and I love this place, I will keep drenching myself in autism forever until Trump kills the internet and Null shuts down the site in a fit of tard rage.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone who cares enough about people caring about stickers to post about it is a faggot, and now I'm a faggot for caring about people caring about people who care about stickers.

We're entering multiple layers of autism.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Which is more autistic? Caring about internet stickers or having a negrate tantrum because you think stickers matter?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> Which is more autistic? Caring about internet stickers or thinking  having a negrate tantrum because you think stickers matter?


obviously both are autistic, but i think making a whole thread about it is moreso
i don't see a big enough chimpout in reaction to negrates to warrant this tism lmao


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> obviously both are autistic, but i think making a whole thread about it is moreso View attachment 1578963


It's a longstanding tradition to mock people who freak out over ratings


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

Basil II said:


> Anyone who cares enough about people caring about stickers to post about it is a faggot, and now I'm a faggot for caring about people caring about people who care about stickers.
> 
> We're entering multiple layers of autism.


Rule of thumb when it comes to talking about stickers: _Don't._


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Heckler1 said:


> Which is more autistic? Caring about internet stickers or thinking  having a negrate tantrum because you think stickers matter?


Both autistic, yeah. If anything, I negrated Bastard Samurai back because that's basically what pissed him off so much, lmao. People care about online stickers too much


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> Both autistic, yeah. If anything, I negrated Bastard Samurai back because that's basically what pissed him off so much, lmao. People care about online stickers too much


lol calm down


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> lol calm down


no u


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> lol calm down


I'm. Now it's your turn


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> I'm. Now it's your turn


You spent half an hour mass rating posts of people who called you autistic out of pure butthurt over your gimmick being called gay


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 7, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Wasn't funny when you indirectly nearly broke the site.


I’m sorry but I still think it was pretty funny.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> You spent half an hour mass rating posts of people who called you autistic out of pure butthurt over your gimmick being called


You started this bullshit first after I told you to fuck off, buddy. The only reason why I started to negrate you back is because you were pissed off at this so much you started a whole thread about this


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> You started this bullshit first after I told you to fuck off, buddy. The only reason why I started to negrate you back is because you were pissed off at this so much you started a whole thread about this


lol calm down. Your gimmick was never cool and will always be gay.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> You started this bullshit first after I told you to fuck off, buddy. The only reason why I started to negrate you back is because you pissed off at this so much you started a whole thread about this


gj, this is the last thing you need to say now


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> lol calm down. Your gimmick was never cool and will always be gay.


Ngl, you both seem pretty gay in all of this. This is just going to end up in the spergatory anyway.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 7, 2020)

I do not get mad, just see it as constructive feedback. I was likely being a retard and my post deserved it. I do not care who negrated me personally, that is a waste of time and energy I could be using to either quitting this site or making better posts.


----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> You started this bullshit first after I told you to fuck off, buddy. The only reason why I started to negrate you back is because you were pissed off at this so much you started a whole thread about this


You spent half a fucking hour doing nothing but clicking the sticker button.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Where the hell are these people coming from.


Reddit


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> You spent half a fucking hour doing nothing but clicking the sticker button.


and now other users are doing that to his posts lol, it's all autistic, everyone needs to calm down


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 7, 2020)

Please, there's too many faggots too negrate. I don't need more.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> You spent half a fucking hour doing nothing but clicking the sticker button.


So did a lot of another autistic retards from this website. I mean, when they are doing this, that's perfectly fine. When I'm doing this, it's somehow not. And nobody even makes threads about those who spent almost an hour for negrating me so much my rating has dropped from 90 to 10. Funny.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> everyone needs to calm down


We all know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> and now other users are doing that to his posts lol, it's all autistic, everyone needs to calm down


It seems to me they are that dumb they simply cannot acknowledge their own autism


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 7, 2020)

I thought that Greek Agony was going to be the end. Oh boi. What 'tism nest did y'all kick?


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

I can live with having one of *THESE *threads everyday tbh


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> Pretty sure all of these faggy Null clones started popping up after @Diabeetus changed their avatar.





Diabeetus said:


> To be fair, I stole the idea from @Oban Kamz, who also changed their profile picture to Void within the same hour. I thought the idea of there being three Nulls would be funny. They changed their profile picture again the next day, but seeing the effects of people confusing me for the site administrator has convinced me to keep it. It's like an autistic version of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.



This is why I made my avatar into the WikiHow dog. Some of the people who have it as their profile picture are cool, but I have no doubt in my mind that the majority of them only use it to get more stickers, and it's very fucking gay.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 7, 2020)

seething faggots not so subtly crying about internet stickers lmao.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

Having a null pfp ensures your place as a *BASED AUTIST*


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Lolcow Imperium said:


> seething faggots not so subtly crying about internet stickers lmao.


Typical KiwiFarms, nothing new


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

Lolcow Imperium said:


> seething faggots not so subtly crying about internet stickers lmao.


and then when they get the target's rating privs taken away, "wE DId iT, ReDdiT!1" lmao


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Having a null pfp ensures your place as a *BASED AUTIST*


Says the guy who has a nigger on his avatar


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> Says the guy who has a nigger on his avatar


stop while you're ahead


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> Says the guy who has a nigger on his avatar


>Not watching Better Call Saul - The best show on television

Cringe.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> stop while you're ahead


I was joking


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> I was joking





this is not how you come out looking less autistic, just stop now lol


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

This is chat level autism


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> View attachment 1579069
> this is not how you come out looking less autistic, just stop now lol


Is sarcasm also restricted from KiwiFarms?


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

@EvilNull you would be right at home as a chatfag


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> And nobody even makes threads about those who spent almost an hour for negrating me so much my rating has dropped from 90 to 10. Funny.


If you're crying over ratings, you deserve to have nothing but negativity come your way.

If people like you were the result of me changing my profile picture to the WikiHow dog, I wish I never did it at all.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Diabeetus said:


> If you're crying over ratings, you deserve to have nothing but negativity come your way.
> 
> If people like you were the result of me changing my profile picture to the WikiHow dog, I wish I never did it at all.


>Telling me about my crying over ratings
>Crying over someone who took the picture of dog


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> >Telling me about my crying over rating
> >Crying over someone who took the picture of dog


you're not going to "win" this round here, buddy
trying to help you


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> you're not going to "win" this round here, buddy
> trying to help you


why


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> you're not going to "win" this round here, buddy


You're taking this too seriously, buddy


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> >Telling me about my crying over ratings
> >Crying over someone who took the picture of dog



So what is your current course of action?

Where do you believe this behavior will get you?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 7, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> why


because i think this thread was overkill lol they weren't chimping out yet, and OP himself begged the guy to go back to negrating him lmao
but now he's being just as autistic by staying in the thread and trying to turn it around



EvilNuIl said:


> You're taking this too seriously, buddy


ok nvm i take it back, he deserves it lol


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

The Fool said:


> So what is your current course of action?
> 
> Where do you believe this behavior will get you?


Lol, calm down


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 7, 2020)

I feel like Dan Aykroyd in the classic film Prairie Dog Morning.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> because i think this thread was overkill lol they weren't chimping out yet, and OP himself begged the guy to go back to negrating him lmao
> but now he's being just as autistic by staying in the thread and trying to turn it around
> 
> 
> ok nvm


Yeah, that's the problem


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I feel like Dan Aykroyd in the classic film Prairie Dog Morning.


Can @EvilNuIl consent?


----------



## Basil II (Sep 7, 2020)

This thread has become the de facto kiwifarms thunderdome.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> Lol, calm down



I am calm. I asked you a question.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

Basil II said:


> This thread has become the de facto kiwifarms thunderdome.


Daily De-facto Thunderdomes


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I am calm. I asked you a question.


You just chimped our in front of me just like everyone in this thread, not asked the question


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Sep 7, 2020)

Basil II said:


> This thread has become the de facto kiwifarms thunderdome.


Not without @Hollywood Hulk Hogan its not. His autism is a special kind that none of these threads will ever capture.


----------



## karz (Sep 7, 2020)

@Bastard Samurai stop getting bent out of shape over theoretical internet stickers, you insufferable mongoloid


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 7, 2020)

Null told a counter terror Sargent to fuck off, he torrented a video of a massacre when there was a chance it might get erased, he uses the n word liberally, he's very racist and bans you if you annoy him a little bit. You are gonna have to step up your game if you want to be considered evil.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 7, 2020)

All we need now is the reanimated corpse of Corbin Dallas Multipass to complete the Autismal Awakening.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> You just chimped our in front of me just like everyone in this thread, not asked the question



I don't recall ever doing anything negative to you, I never negrated you, I never insulted you. I just asked why you're still posting.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Not without @Hollywood Hulk Hogan its not. His autism is a special kind that none of these threads will ever capture.


Don't badmouth or dox his old PVCC freinds or he will make a passive agressive post about it


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 7, 2020)

This entire thread is dumb and autistic.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 7, 2020)

Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.

On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.

But then you have those who get those negrates and are desperate in wanting someone to come at them with a rebuttal to their viewpoints or whatnot. But they grow increasingly dissatisfied with the idea that LOL IT'S JUST STICKERS. Well obviously, the person using those ratings rated the person's response with the sticker, the sticker being the thing that represents their beliefs on a situation. The person rated with that sticker wants to hear more from that person beyond the sticker shitposting to see if their arguments have weight. So if you don't give any sort of rebuttal and just leave it at a sticker, the person becomes increasingly angry at you or whatnot, irrationally. This is what led to that utterly hilarious thread with @crocodilian sperging out about @snailslime and @zedkissed60. After all, it's a forum where we can say whatever the fuck we want almost as long as it doesn't inconvenience Our Dear Leader.

There's an interesting grasp of psychology to it all. To the way we use the internet, the way we communicate, interactions, and whatnot. How the stickers are so specific in their purpose in response to other people's posts. How one can become obsessed with people's opinions and perspectives and what they meant by just one sticker. They are quite an interesting weapon.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 7, 2020)

drtoboggan said:


> This entire thread is dumb and autistic.



This entire thread is fat and I would not have sex with it.


----------



## EvilNuIl (Sep 7, 2020)

karz said:


> @Bastard Samurai stop getting bent out of shape over theoretical internet stickers, you insufferable mongoloid


That's what everyone should had said him. Instead, they joined the chimp out and didn't even acknowledge their own stupidity. The website like this, tbh, doesn't even deserve to have a fanbase or being online at all. Good to know what very soon this website shall no longer exist, and I will participate in this in the future. The abomination doesn't understand a language which is not force


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> That's what everyone should had said him. Instead, they joined the chimp out and didn't even acknowledge their own stupidity. The website like this, tbh, doesn't even deserve to have a fanbase or being online at all. Good to know what very soon this website no longer exist, and I will participate in this in the future. The abomination doesn't understand a language which is not force


You're free to leave any time


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 7, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I don't recall ever doing anything negative to you, I never negrated you, I never insulted you. I just asked why you're still posting.


Because he is locked into a show of internet faggotry where he must be the biggest faggot in the room. So instead of replying in a regular manner, he must assert his homosexual dominance to prevent OP from being the bigger wank stain.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

@evilnull what lolcow threads to you browse


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 7, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> This entire thread is fat and I would not have sex with it.


Not even in the butt?


----------



## Basil II (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> The abomination doesn't understand a language which is not force


Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
2200 EST, 09/11/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 7, 2020)

EDIT: oh no people rated my post autistic, guess I should make a thread where I cry about it.


----------



## Captain Communism (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> Are sarcasm and Jew Rays also restricted from this god forsaken site?




*Please Click here to watch your mum and dad have sex in front of the great Hillary Trump Goddess*


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> You're free to leave any time


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> You're taking this too seriously, buddy





EvilNuIl said:


> Lol, calm down


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

please remove ratings so we can avoid this kind of unadulterated cringe


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> That's what everyone should had said him. Instead, they joined the chimp out and didn't even acknowledge their own stupidity. The website like this, tbh, doesn't even deserve to have a fanbase or being online at all. Good to know what very soon this website shall no longer exist, and I will participate in this in the future. The abomination doesn't understand a language which is not force



1. Is English not your native language or are you unironically crytyping?

2. Everyone did acknowledge how stupid this thread is. But you're amping it up to 11 by continuing to post like this.


----------



## karz (Sep 7, 2020)

EvilNuIl said:


> The website like this, tbh, doesn't even deserve to have a fanbase or being online at all.


and you shut the fuck up for reacting to this thread. go to bed, smoke some weed, i don't fucking care. You've had enough Kiwi Farms for today.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 7, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Can @EvilNuIl consent?


Literally who?


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> please remove ratings so we can avoid this kind of unadulterated cringe


You say that like its a bad thing. after all, What website do your think your on?


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

You must be special kind of stupid, @EvilNuIl, because even an idiot knows to take their hand from the fire.


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 7, 2020)

To be honest, all this shit is happening because it's Corona time and we are all bored in our cell blocks  homes. If this was 6 months ago, you'd probably get banned or ignored. We are just too bored right now.


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> You say that like its a bad thing. after all, What website do your think your on?


tbqhfalam this site should replace funny internet stickers with upboats and downboats instead


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 7, 2020)

Please let Jesus into your soul. Only He can save you from this autism, maybe.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> tbqhfalam this site should replace funny internet stickers with upboats and downsyndrome boats instead


FTFY


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

even better idea: Reaction score should determine how many times you get to post


----------



## drain (Sep 7, 2020)

so many stickers so little time


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

maybe Lowtax wasn't wrong charging $10 to join his forum


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> maybe Lowtax wasn't wrong charging $10 to join his forum


WOAH WOAH WOAH, LET'S NOT GET HASTY NOW, NEIL.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


Come man, I was RIGHT, there. It is an interesting grasp of psychology. Just think deeper.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

I haven't seen people sperg like that since a few weeks ago when I got a Trumper anally agitated.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Turn off the rating notifications and stop caring about it. Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

Null-senpai should add a system to detect a user neg/neutral rating the same person is rapid succession and then put a temporary banner under their name that says "I DISAGREE WITH [name]'S POLITICAL OPINIONS"


----------



## Jill Kews (Sep 7, 2020)

What's going on on my gay internet drama archival website? Gay internet drama? 

Unprecidented. STOP THE PRESSES FOLKS, THIS ONE'S UP FOR A PULITZER!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Come man, I was RIGHT, there. It is an interesting grasp of psychology. Just think deeper.


Thanks for the copypasta, retard.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> maybe Lowtax wasn't wrong


Well hold up there buckaroo.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I haven't seen people sperg like that since a few weeks ago when I got a Trumper anally agitated.
> 
> View attachment 1579113


Jesus christ man, did you drop a nuke on this dude's home? dear fuck.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 7, 2020)

Blondie said:


> Jesus christ man, did you drop a nuke on this dude's home? dear fuck.


Poor mofo probably cucked his 2D waifu as well.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

Blondie said:


> Jesus christ man, did you drop a nuke on this dude's home? dear fuck.



You'd be surprised how triggered Trumpers get



Maskull said:


> Turn off the rating notifications and stop caring about it. Jesus Christ.



You still get them on your profile posts, unfortunately


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> You still get them on your profile posts, unfortunately


Either way it cuts down on notification spam enough that it should be the default.


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I haven't seen people sperg like that since a few weeks ago when I got a Trumper anally agitated.
> 
> View attachment 1579113


lmao that's every A&N thread when you don't suck the cock of the orange emperor


----------



## ExciteDyke (Sep 7, 2020)

In my opinion, anyone who complains about stickers should get ip banned from the farms, with a redirect link to the front page of reddit where upvotes and reddit gold are all people care about.


----------



## Love Machine (Sep 7, 2020)

This is the based content that makes me browse the kiwi farms.


----------



## AsianChris (Sep 7, 2020)

Reading this thread, I came to a conclusion. Stickers are a reflection of a "shame culture" this forum has, which improved the quality of the posts on the long run but surpressed some unpopular truths (not @EvilNuIl 's case) at the same time. Speaking of human nature, nobody likes to be shunned and that's why people care about ratings (specially negative ones), some of them gets bitchy about that resulting in the drama provided by this thread. A good user must use the ratings it recieves as a call for self-reflection of his/her posts, and that requires maturity. On the other hand, the ratings affects the quality of the posts because they are feedback tools, rating like an ass will harm the forum on the long run, and that attitude should be shamed.


----------



## Love Machine (Sep 7, 2020)

AsianChris said:


> Reading this thread, I came to a conclusion. Stickers are a reflection of a "shame culture" this forum has, which improved the quality of the posts on the long run but surpressed some unpopular truths (not @EvilNuIl 's case) at the same time. Speaking of human nature, nobody likes to be shunned and that's why people care about ratings (specially negative ones), some of them gets bitchy about that resulting in the drama provided by this thread. A good user must use the ratings it recieves as a call for self-reflection of his/her posts, and that requires maturity. On the other hand, the ratings affects the quality of the posts because they are feedback tools, rating like an ass will harm the forum on the long run, and that attitude should be shamed.


Lol thats super gay.


----------



## AsianChris (Sep 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Lol thats super gay.


you ultra gay nigga, that's even more gayer than super gay.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Sep 7, 2020)

You're a fag if you try to look for any deeper meaning into two retards giving each other mean stickers. Negrate if you agree.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

AsianChris said:


> Reading this thread, I came to a conclusion. Stickers are a reflection of a "shame culture" this forum has, which improved the quality of the posts on the long run but surpressed some unpopular truths (not @EvilNuIl 's case) at the same time.



I've never seen this happen. Maybe some people will negrate an opinion they don't like, but for the most part, the majority of users will positively rate a post even they disagree with it as long as it's constructive. As long as someone can positively and constructively describe their viewpoint and how they came to it, then they'll usually be rated positively. It's like some people say when these rating shit-flinging contests start, "I'm not rating you as a person, I'm rating your posts, and your posts are shit"

Hell, I've negatively rated posts I do agree with, just because the poster was being such a raging faggot.


----------



## Love Machine (Sep 7, 2020)

AsianChris said:


> you ultra gay nigga, that's even more gayer than super gay.




This nigga had to edit his post. Let it be known that he gayer then I.


----------



## Milk Mage (Sep 7, 2020)

Every single person in this thread is a massive homosexual, myself included.

Now give me stickers.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I haven't seen people sperg like that since a few weeks ago when I got a Trumper anally agitated.
> 
> View attachment 1579113


Or maybe it's because they simply found your posts to be dumb or autistic.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> Or maybe it's because they simply found your posts to be dumb or autistic.


yes, that is surely the reason they went through his post history to negrate everything he's posted in reverse-chronological order


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> yes, that is surely the reason they went through his post history to negrate everything he's posted in reverse-chronological order


Yeah, but you still can't deny that his profile is one giant landfill of autism.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> Or maybe it's because they simply found your posts to be dumb or autistic.


Was that your alt account?



ExciteDyke said:


> In my opinion, anyone who complains about stickers should get ip banned from the farms, with a redirect link to the front page of reddit where upvotes and reddit gold are all people care about.



Honestly, I think this forum would be better without the ratings


----------



## AsianChris (Sep 7, 2020)

The Fool said:


> It's like some people say when these rating shit-flinging contests start, "I'm not rating you as a person, I'm rating your posts, and your posts are shit"


I think I took the tard-fight too seriously. My bad, folks.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Was that your alt account?


I commend you for not using your usual "triggered Trumper" line.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> I commend you for not using your usual "triggered Trumper" line.


The cheeto emperor is pleased with your loyalty.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Sep 7, 2020)

You ever read a 7 page thread about stickers and think everyone in the thread is retarded? Then, you realize you read a 7 page thread about stickers and you're retarded too.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm sad we registered on the same day, @EvilNull


----------



## ExciteDyke (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Was that your alt account?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think this forum would be better without the ratings


They should be disabled on A&N both as a test and a mild annoyance to A&N readers.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> The cheeto emperor is pleased with your loyalty.


I don't even like Trump, tho.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> I don't even like Trump, tho.


Too fucking bad. He likes you, and he wants you. You two can do this the easy way or the hard way.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> I don't even like Trump, tho.





witthel said:


> I commend you for not using your usual "triggered Trumper" line.


If something is true 99.9% of the time, ya gotta point it out. Make a post in A&N insulting Trump and you'll see what I mean


----------



## The Fool (Sep 7, 2020)

Normally I'd complain about dragging politics into a completely unrelated thread, but, this thread deserves it, so carry on.


----------



## AsianChris (Sep 7, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> You ever read a 7 page thread about stickers and think everyone in the thread is retarded? Then, you realize you read a 7 page thread about stickers and you're retarded too.


Tardness is contagious. We look too much into the abyss and the abyss looked through back at us.


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Null-senpai should add a system to detect a user neg/neutral rating the same person is rapid succession and then put a temporary banner under their name that says "I DISAGREE WITH [name]'S POLITICAL OPINIONS"


best solution right there, unironically.


Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Well hold up there buckaroo.





Blondie said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH, LET'S NOT GET HASTY NOW, NEIL.


you know i'm fucking right


----------



## Orion Balls (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Where the hell are these people coming from.


From inside the house?


----------



## Looney Troons (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> If something is true 99.9% of the time, ya gotta point it out. Make a post in A&N insulting Trump and you'll see what I mean


I have followed your posts since you were known as Black Sonichu. You’re a good poster when you want to be, but you are always the first person to start bitching about racism and contrary politics. There have been plenty of Trump discussions on this forum, both pro and against, that have been civil. The only missing piece in any of these situations, ironically, is your participation.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

I see why Null is always so pissy when it comes to running this site.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> I have followed your posts since you were known as Black Sonichu. You’re a good poster when you want to be, but you are always the first person to start bitching about racism and contrary politics. There have been plenty of Trump discussions on this forum, both pro and against, that have been civil. The only missing piece in any of these situations, ironically, is your participation.



I was never Black Sonichu on here. I was originally Hulk Hogan, now Hollywood Hulk Hogan

I don't throw the insults until others do it first. But anyway, we're 8 pages into a post about stickers on an lolcow forum full of autism


----------



## Love Machine (Sep 7, 2020)

Sargon was right. The alt right really are just a bunch of white niggers.


----------



## NuII's Dad (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm EvilNull's alt account.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 7, 2020)

Is everyone just complaining about ratings now? Good, then to all those motherfuckers who gave me bad stickers, meet me at this location.
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW, Washington, DC 20500 
I may end up in the hospital.


----------



## drain (Sep 7, 2020)

i like how these types of threads always turns into something completely different from the original idea


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> you know i'm fucking right


YOU ARE NOT, STOP TAKING UP FOR MISTER LOLTAX, NEIL, THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO GO OUT.


----------



## Witthel (Sep 7, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> i like how these types of threads always turns into something completely different from the original idea


They're basically autism magnets.


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

Blondie said:


> YOU ARE NOT, STOP TAKING UP FOR MISTER LOLTAX, NEIL, THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO GO OUT.


YES I FUCKING AM THIS IS THE _*BEST*_ WAY TO GO OUT


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 7, 2020)

This droid called you @EvilNuIl 
He wants you to come back and play.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> YES I FUCKING AM THIS IS THE _*BEST*_ WAY TO GO OUT


LIAR, THIS IS A TERRIBLE WAY TO GO OUT, NOOL DIDNT PUT YOU ON THIS FORUM TO DIE THIS WAAAAAAYY!!


----------



## ExciteDyke (Sep 7, 2020)

Hm. I wonder.

And now I wait.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 7, 2020)

Basil II said:


> All we need now is the reanimated corpse of Corbin Dallas Multipass to complete the Autismal Awakening.


They did our homie dirty with that ban. #freecorbin


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> I have followed your posts since you were known as Black Sonichu.


WAIT A MINUTE!

This nigga paid money to change his NAME?


----------



## Neil (Sep 7, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> They should be disabled on A&N both as a test and a mild annoyance to A&N readers.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!
> 
> This nigga paid money to change his NAME?



Nope. I was never Black Sonichu. @Null can confirm


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Nope. I was never Black Sonichu. @Null can confirm


oh

Well, I was about to uh, delete that post after reading le thread; probably was too fast in my presumptions.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> oh
> 
> Well, I was about to uh, delete that post after reading le thread; probably was too fast in my presumptions.



My only prior name on here was Hulk Hogan, which got changed a few years back


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> My only prior name on here was Hulk Hogan, which got changed a few years back


Why is that?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 7, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> a *mild* annoyance to A&N readers.





> mild


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 7, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Why is that?


Heel turn


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> They did our homie dirty with that ban. #freecorbin
> View attachment 1579334


@BoingoTango was worse in every way and yet he was still better than Corbin.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> @BoingoTango was worse in every way and yet he was still better than Corbin.


Corbin had that boomer charm. Boingo was autism personified.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Corbin had that boomer charm. Boingo was autism personified.


Corbin embodied mediocrity in his posts and personality. The only thing he did I found funny was flip his shit right before the ban. I witnessed all of it. Boingo burned bright and burnt out fast. You've explained why I liked him. He was a perpetually pissed off punching bag that wasn't afraid to knock back.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 7, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Corbin embodied mediocrity in his posts and personality.


They say the things we hate the most about others are the things we hate about ourselves. 

Granted, "they" are usually dog-moms.


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 8, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> They say the things we hate the most about others are the things we hate about ourselves.
> 
> Granted, "they" are usually dog-moms.



The saying originates from the Jungian concept of the Shadow. And the true meaning is quite different but it would boil down to "The things we hate most about others are the things that are most repressed in our consciousness." In the same way that unless we look down we are cannot see our shadow, we cannot see what we repress in our conscious but we recognize it when we see it in others.


----------



## Null (Sep 8, 2020)

lol.


----------



## Ledian (Sep 8, 2020)

Null said:


> lol.
> 
> View attachment 1579853


There's no optimistic rating big enough for this but there are definitely enough puzzle pieces just for him


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Sep 8, 2020)

What the fuck did you just fucking negrate me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the A&H, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Beauty Parlour, and I have over 300 confirmed negrates. I am trained in kiwi warfare and I'm the top shitposter in the entire Supporters forum. You are nothing to me but just another newfag. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this server, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with negrating me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting zedkissed60 and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can doxxxxxxxxxx you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with google searches. Not only am I extensively trained in gayops, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the Top Secret Inner Circle and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the Farms, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" negrate was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking mouse click. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking trolled, kiddo.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Sep 8, 2020)

Null said:


> lol.
> 
> View attachment 1579853


Vordrak's disguises are becoming shittier and shittier by the day. He's fresh out of ideas at this point.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 8, 2020)

wait seriously  lmfao


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm shaking and quaking in my boots right now.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 8, 2020)

This thread is so cringy I'm amazed it isn't in deep thots or on the supporter's board.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 8, 2020)

Imagine joining a cyberterrorist website that's killed two trannies and getting chased out because you got mad at internet stickers that have no functionality.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2020)

I wonder if he expected dear leader to be afraid.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 8, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Imagine joining a cyberterrorist website that's killed two trannies and getting chased out because you got mad at internet stickers that have no functionality.


Maybe "he's" number three.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 8, 2020)

This guy went from "I'm not mad about stickers, you guys! I'm the master troll!" to "I'm going to cut down the internet/Die Null!" awfully fast. Inb4 he comes back with "I was only pretending to be assmad!"


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## soft kitty (Sep 11, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Where the hell are these people coming from.


Reddit, mostly.


----------

